# Count Vlad Performs Spanish Guitar



## Count Vlad (Dec 24, 2018)

This is an original Spanish guitar piece. I once met a Spaniard in Transylvania who had come there following of the expulsion of the Sephardic Jews from Spain in 1492. I enjoyed playing music with him and he inspired me to write this piece.


----------

